# Worth it to go for a computer related degree?



## jc0481 (Aug 2, 2008)

Right now I am attending Walden University. It's a online university. I go primarily for two reasons. One is I get a 25% discount because my wife goes there too and a year from now she graduates. The second reason is because we had a big family tragedy recently and I have to be there to cope with it. I'd rather not say what it is. Here is the link to Walden University.

B.S. in Information Technology | Online IT Bachelor's Degree | Walden University

I have different concentrations I can pick from for my Bachelor degree. The reason I posted this on the forum is because to get the experts opinion on a computer related degree. 

My concern is that technology changes so rapidly that I won't be able to keep up and I have to take continuing education classes for the rest of my life. That may mean time away from my family and missing important things in the future. 

I do know a degree in I.T. will greatly benefit and I do like it. But just having second thoughts. My other degree choice would be Accounting. I see Accounting as being more stable than a degree in I.T. I did take a personality test and both Accounting and I.T. fits my personality. I'm not sure what to do at this point. Hope you guys can help me out.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Check out high schools for an IT position, the one's around here seem to always be looking for network managers and computer science teachers. To teach you may need a certification but many schools will let you get one after you are hired.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Truly the most effective degree in the computer field are ones related to programming. If you code, go to school. Everything else just get certified, it's cheaper, faster and better.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

JC, here's some opinion-heavy input.

You'll never need continuing education in a field that you're interested in. Your life becomes continuing education. If you're interested in the I.T. field and you enjoy doing it, you'll keep up naturally. Don't go into IT because people say it's a good field; go into IT if *you* think it's a good field.

I've worked in the SUNY system (State University of New York) for almost five years now, and I've learned more about what I do from doing it than I did from my education. (Admittedly, I work in Information Resources and I have a B.S. in Visual Art, so my perspective is skewed.) In this day & age, a bachelor's degree is nothing more than a foot-in-the-door. The degree alone won't get you a job, and it won't keep you there. Your background, your interests, and all the stuff you learned by doing (because you wanted to) are what will drive your professional development. If you go to work just for the paycheck and become stagnant, you will fall behind.

Anyway, rant over. In summary, the old saying 'do what you like' is still very relevant.

P.S. to echo what was said above, and a disclaimer... for any job that requires certification, what I just said doesn't replace getting certified. You still will need that


----------

